# Instagram



## NedM (Jul 22, 2014)

Does anyone here have an Instagram?

A lot of my followers don't interact with my photos and I'm always looking for feedback/compliments!

You can follow me on Instagram at: @PHOTOSBYNED

What's your? 
I'd love to see your work!


----------



## runnah (Jul 22, 2014)

I do but I never post "serious" photos. Mostly it's dumb stuff that I see or selfies.


----------

